

WordPress and Search Function - alex007
http://myfilmblog.com/index.php?more=yes&y=09&m=03&story=story090302-182501
Is WP really that bad? I never used it and never will, but by reading the entry it appears to be NOT for the average end user. I guess clients love WP because it is "Free" and freelancers love it because without them wp users are like fish out of water.
======
alex007
"Do we need a new search paradigm that prioritizes publishing freshness higher
than page rank?" from today's NYT. very intereseting article on search and
page rank
[http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/03/02/02re...](http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/03/02/02readwriteweb-
make_google_real_time_with_twitter_ad-on.html)

